# mold on peat pots



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

I have some cucumber and tomato plants in peat pots waiting for the last frost before they go into the garden bed. I am seeing whitish stuff (?mold) on the outside of some of the pots.
How do I get rid of it?
will it be safe to plant these pots into the soil when the time comes or should I take the plants put of then before transplanting?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I always take them out of the pots before planting anyways - I soak the bejeebus out of the pots a few hours before go time so that they basically melt in my hands.

I had mold on some of my pots this year too. I think cold and damp encourage it... do you use a heat mat?


----------



## msa151 (Jun 30, 2019)

No heat mat. Just by the patio door


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

msa151 said:


> No heat mat. Just by the patio door


That will encourage all sorts of problems (damping off), especially if they're wet enough to mold. I'd invest in a heat mat at least to keep the fuzzy fungus at bay.


----------

